# How to teach a rabbit to use a water bottle.



## flemish giant (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think Furgie knows how to use her water bottle because when she gets out of her cage she goes straight to the dogs water fountain. How do I teach her to use the bottle?


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 11, 2017)

Best to offer her a bowl anyway. Better for them.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 11, 2017)

If you are concerned about a bowl spilling, you can get a bowl that twists onto a clamp (or use a heavy ceramic crock).


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok I will he on of those then


----------



## Aki (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree, bottle aren't easy to use for some rabbits and the position to drink from a bowl is a lot more natural (try to imagine yourself drinking from something which gives you only a drop at a time by twisting your neck upward and to the side and having to push a metal ball with your tongue ^^). Also, a lot of bottles tend to leak eventually and the metal part is hard to clean which means mold can grow there. 
Like Blue eyes said, just chose a heavy bowl and put it in the corner of the cage, out of the way (I use a classic ceramic bowl and in 10 years, it has never been knocked over).


----------



## BlueMoonBunnies (Mar 12, 2017)

I grabbed a large ceramic bowl from a dollar store ! Its super heavy probably the size for a small dog and my bunny hasnt managed to knock it over yet! She uses a bottle but she very clearly prefers the bowl.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 12, 2017)

The woman I got her from said she used a bottle but I went ahead and got one of the bowls that attaches to the side.


----------

